# Sticky  Thread / Country finder



## ChrisZwolle

>>>Find your country and threads here. Check this thread first before you start a new thread about any country.<<< 

Index:

* Asia
* Africa
* North America
* South America
* Oceania

*Europe*

Albania / Shqipëria

Andorra

Austria / Österreich

Belarus / Беларусь

Belgium / België / Belgique

Bosnia and Herzegovina / Bosna i Hercegovina / Босна и Херцеговина

Bulgaria / България

Croatia / Hrvatska

Cyprus

Czech Republic / Česká republika

Denmark - Danmark

Estonia - Eesti

Faroe - Føroyar - Færøerne

Finland - Suomi

France

Germany / Deutschland

Gibraltar

Greece / Ελλάδα

Hungary / Magyarország

Iceland / Ísland

Italy / Italia

Ireland / Éire

Kosovo / Kosova

Latvia - Latvija

Liechtenstein

Lithuania - Lietuva

Luxembourg

Macedonia / Makedonija

Malta

Moldova 

Monaco

Montenegro / Црна Гора

The Netherlands / Nederland

Norway / Norge

Poland / Polska

Portugal

Romania / România

Russia / Российская Федерация

San Marino

Serbia / Србија / Srbija

Slovakia / Slovensko

Slovenia / Slovenija

Spain / España 

Srpska / Српска

Sweden / Sverige

Switzerland / Schweiz / Suisse / Svizzera / Svizra

Ukraine / Україна

United Kingdom

Vatican City


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Asia*

Abkhazia

Afghanistan

Armenia / Հայաստան

Azerbaijan

Bahrain

Bangladesh / বাংলাদেশ

Bhutan / འབྲུག་ཡུལ་

Brunei

Cambodia / កម្ពុជា

China / 中华人民共和国

Georgia / Sakartvelo

Hong Kong

India

Indonesia

Iran / ايران

Iraq / العراق

Israel / יִשְׂרָאֵל

Japan / 日本国

Jordan

Kazakhstan / Қазақстан

Kiribati

Kuwait

Kyrgyzstan / Кыргызстан

Laos / ເມືອງລາວ

Lebanon / لبنان‎

Macau

Malaysia

Maldives

Mongolia

Myanmar / Burma

Nepal

North Korea / 조선민주주의인민공화국
朝鮮民主主義人民共和國

Oman

Pakistan / اسلامی جمہوریۂ پاکستا / پاکِستان

Philippines / Pilipinas

Qatar / قطر

Russia / Российская Федерация

Saudi Arabia / المملكة العربية السعودية

Singapore / Singapura / 新加坡共和国 / சிங்கப்பூர் குடியரசு

South Korea / Daehan Minguk / 대한민국

Sri Lanka

Syria / سورية‎

Taiwan / 臺灣

Tajikistan

Thailand / ราชอาณาจักรไทย

Tibet / བོད་ / 藏区

Timor-Leste / East-Timor

Turkey / Türkiye

Turkmenistan / Türkmenistan

United Arab Emirates / الإمارات العربية المتحد

Uzbekistan

Vietnam / Việt Nam

Yemen


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Africa*

Algeria / الجزائر

Angola

Benin

Botswana

Burkina Faso

Burundi

Cameroon / Cameroun

Cape Verde

Central Africa Republic / République Centrafricaine

Chad

Côte d'Ivoire / Ivory Coast

Republic of the Congo

Democratic Republic of the Congo

Djibouti / جيبوتي

Egypt / مصر

Equatorial Guinea

Ethiopia / ኢትዮጵያ

Gabon

Gambia

Ghana

Guinea

Guinea-Bissau / Guiné Bissau

Kenya

Libya

Madagascar

Malawi

Mali

Mauritania

Mauritius

Morocco / المملكة المغربية

Mozambique / Moçambique

Namibia

Niger

Nigeria

Rwanda

Senegal

Seychelles

Sierra Leone

Somaliland

South Africa

South Sudan

Sudan

Swaziland

Tanzania

Togo

Tunisia / تونس

Uganda

Zambia

Zimbabwe


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*North America*

Bahamas

Barbados

Belize

Canada

Costa Rica

Cuba

Curaçao

Dominican Republic

El Salvador

Greenland

Guatemala

Haiti

Honduras

Jamaica

Mexico

Nicaragua

Panama

Puerto Rico

Trinidad & Tobago

United States


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*South America*

Argentina

Bolivia

Brazil / Brasil

Chile

Colombia

Ecuador

Guyana

Paraguay

Peru

Suriname

Uruguay

Venezuela


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Oceania*

Australia

Fiji

Guam

New Caledonia

New Zealand

Papua New Guinea

Tonga

Tuvalu


----------



## Zagor666

OTHER THREADS

International border crossings
Border speed limits (and road category) signs
Regional borders
Traffic across language borders
Linguistic issues - road signs

Does/Do your country/ies have signs for cities in neighbouring countries?
Road signs showing cities in non-neighbouring foreign countries

Largest distance on a road sign?
Mileage signs: long distances?

Alpine Pass Roads
[Europe] The most picturesque roads
Highways & beautiful natural scenery

Strange road signs
Triangle warning signs or Diamond warning signs.
Road signage
Traffic signs in your country
Yellow Diamond Priority Signs
Does your city have ramp meters?
City-entrance signs in Europe
Better overhead road signs... US vs. EU
The traffic light thread
Speed bumps in your country
The roundabout thread

Guess the highway

Historical photos of motorways and roads in your country

Your fuel prices

Driving videos

Hard Shoulders on Controlled-Access Highways

toll booths

Your cities Inner Ring Road (Motorway standard, or not)

Highway Fonts

2+1 roads

Highway Speed Limits

Roadtrips

Lane Discipline

Stupid people on your motorways

White vs. Yellow central divider line

Traffic volumes from the past in your country?

Former trunk roads

Solutions - Sleepiness/montony while driving

Windscreen sticker across Europe

Roads through buildings

Dangerous intersections

Worst highway jam you've ever been through - for reasons other than weather and accidents.

Remote roads

'NO TRUCKS IN LEFT LANE' law

The Keep Your Lane system

Do you flash to warn about speed traps?

Busiest road on earth

kilometre zero

First 2x3-laned or wider road in your country?

Street Layouts

World Highways Rank

Highway reststops worldwide + gas stations

To be continued...


----------



## Ices77

Post dedicated to MISCELLANEOUS THREADS. Thanks Chris and others for cooperation.

Index:

*ROADS, MOTORWAYS IN GENERAL*
*TERMINOLOGY*
*HISTORY*
*ROAD SYSTEM, NUMBERING*
*ROAD TYPES*
*ROADS AND RAILWAYS*


*SCENIC ROADS/MOTORWAYS*
*ABANDONED ROADS, MOTORWAYS, ROAD OBJECTS*


*TRAFFIC SAFETY, LAWS AND CUSTOMS* 
*DRIVING*
*SIGNS*
*LANES*


*BRIDGES, VIADUCTS, CROSSINGS*
*ROAD AND MOTORWAY TUNNELS*


*ROAD AESTETICS AND ARCHITECTURE*
*INTERSECTIONS, JUNCTIONS*
*EXITS*
*SURFACE*
*LIGHTING*
*BARRIERS, CRASHBARRIERS*
*REST STOPS, REST AREAS, GAS STATIONS*


*TRUCKS RELATED*
*ELECTRIC CARS*
*CAMPING, CARAVANING*
*CAR RENTALS, CAR SHARING*


*TRAFFIC VOLUMES* 
*BELTWAYS, RINGROADS*
*TRAFFIC FLOW MANAGEMENT, TELEMATICS*
*URBAN ROADS, MOTORWAYS AND RELATED ISSUES*
*TRAFFIC LIGHTS*
*MAINTENANCE*


*HIGHWAY, MOTORWAY TOLLS*
*ROADS ECONOMY, ROAD CALCULATIONS, STATISTICS*
*TRAFFIC WEBSITES, MAPS*
*MODELS, DRAWINGS, VIDEOS, SOFTWARE*


*REGIONAL, INTERREGIONAL ISSUES *
*BIGGEST, HIGHEST, BEST, WORST and other rankings*
*QUERIES, CURIOSITIES, GAMES*
*FUNNY STUFF*




*ROADS, MOTORWAYS IN GENERAL*

Non-motorways national roads in Your country 
Modern Highways 
The Trans-Global Highway Network 
European Motorway Projects 
Europe is now one country, with a federal Highway Code


*TERMINOLOGY*

Highway,freeway,expressway
What is the difference between the different words for high-speed roads 
Motorway in different European languages
Road terminology in different languages


*HISTORY*

Full History of roads
The road from London to Paris in 1823
First motorways in Europe
The First motorway of your country?
Historical photos of motorways and roads in your country
First 2x3-laned or wider road in your country?


*ROAD SYSTEM, NUMBERING*

Rate road system of these countries
Countries and overseas territories with the same road lay-out and road signs 
 Weird local/regional road systems
Road number mistakes
Differences in country's Road Codes
Km/mile numbering on motorways
Suffixes for roads
Motorways that connect neighbouring countries with the same numbers!
E-numbering 


*ROAD TYPES*

Roads through buildings
Former trunk roads
Remote roads
Roads that end at a border without continuation in another country
Frontage Roads, Service Roads, & Access Roads 
 Roads You Have to Drive Before You Die!
Solar Roadways: The Prototype
Seeing Double - Decks
Triple decked highways do they exist? 
Road Technology


*ROADS AND RAILWAYS*

Railroad crossings
Railways turned into roads


*SCENIC ROADS/MOTORWAYS*

Breathtaking views - Motorways
Alpine Pass Roads
[Europe] The most picturesque roads
Highways & beautiful natural scenery
The most beautiful motorways in the mountains 
Show your Parkways!


*ABANDONED ROADS, MOTORWAYS, ROAD OBJECTS*

Abandoned Autobahn
Abandoned roads and bridges
Unfinished/Unconstructed/Demolished Highways/Motorways/Freeways
Cancelled Expressways and Freeways
Destroyed Roads


*TRAFFIC SAFETY, LAWS AND CUSTOMS*

Highway & traffic safety
Speed cameras measuring average speed
Help please!!
The safest motorway in the world 
Traffic Laws and Customs: Right on Red, Radar Detectors.... 
Parking, waiting, stopping etc 
Speed on motorways 
Fines in your country 
Arguments against our uber-slow speed limit of 100 kph/62 mph (especially in Philippine setting) 
Your traffic fines in 2011 
Vehicle requirements for traveling to other countries 
How does your country/state/autorities handle different violations in traffic?
Drink & Drive problem in your country ?
Road traditions
Speed Limits in the United States and Canada
Headlights on with oncoming traffic 
Highway Speed Limits 
Roadside breakdown and accident aftermath procedures in your country
Winter tyres and equipment obligation and enforcement
Most absurd road laws and amusing signalizations 
The highway patrol - police cars on motorways
Dirty license-plates are they legal ?


*DRIVING*

Solutions - Sleepiness/montony while driving 
How good are the drivers in you country generally 
Driving songs 
Pictures of bumper stickers on cars not in the US or Canada
Weather on the roads and highways
Do you befriend people when driving on a motorway 
What is the longest distance you have driven 
So how many times have you been pulled over by the police for speeding?
Headlights at daytime-negative aspects ?
When do you, and people in your country, hit the road?
In light of recent fuel price increases, have you changed your driving habits?
Idling in traffic jams
Driving education
Left turn from right lanes
Longest distance between two adjacent jurisdictions
Do you flash to warn about speed traps?
Stupid people on your motorways 
Worst highway jam you've ever been through - for reasons other than weather and accidents.
Self-serve, or full? 
Your fuel prices
Weird & crazy stuff on the roads 
Your daily commute
Where have you driven
Roadtrips
The longest continuous motorway journeys on your continent


*SIGNS*

Highway signs/markings, show yours
Highway Fonts
The motorway symbol
Regional borders 
Triangle warning signs or Diamond warning signs 
Yellow Diamond Priority Signs ‎ 
Better overhead road signs... US vs. EU 
 Kilometre zero
 Largest distance on a road sign? 
How many cities do you know have internally illuminated street signs?
FHWA's changes to road signs and marking in the USA
Inconsistent Signage 
Your country or city 'streetname signs' 
Yellow Hard Shoulders and 'New World' signage on Motorways in Europe? 
Do your country's motorways/dual carriageways have this divergence bollard? 
Kilometer/Mileposts 
Border speed limits (and road category) signs 
Linguistic issues - road signs
Radar / speed camera warning signs
Unusual road signs
Road signs showing cities in non-neighbouring foreign countries 
Mileage signs: long distances?
Strange Road Sigs
Road signage
Traffic signs in your country
City-entrance signs
Blue vs. Green motorway signs 
Favorite road signs
Signing smaller and farther towns instead of larger and closer
Meridians and parallels signed on roads 
Misspelled places on road signs 
Foreign cities on road signs 


*LANES*

Map of number of lanes 
Longest 2*4+ lane highway route in your country 
Question: Highway/expressway/motorway/roadway with most number of lanes in existence2x5+ highways, are there (m)any in your country? (Europe) 
Rebuilding emergency shoulders to a third lane? 
road delineators
2+1 roads
The Keep Your Lane system
HOV lanes (carpool lanes)
 Longest 2x3+ lane highway route in your country 
Lane Discipline
White vs. Yellow central divider line
Hard Shoulders on Controlled-Access Highways
White vs. Yellow central divider line 


*BRIDGES, VIADUCTS, CROSSINGS*

Low Water Crossings
Your Countrys biggest viaduct
show your ecoducts
International border crossings
Your country's Longest Road Bridge


*ROAD AND MOTORWAY TUNNELS*

Axis deviation for motorways tunnels
Tunnel Vision - Highway Tunnels 
Norwegian Subsea Road Tunnels
Directional signage in tunnels ‎ 


*ROAD AESTETICS AND ARCHITECTURE*

Question about road and highway architecture and aesthetics
Most aesthetical road marking on motorways
Cats Eyes
Cuttings & Embankments
Roadside monuments
Speed bumps in your country


*INTERSECTIONS, JUNCTIONS*

Unusual solutions to weaving 
Does anybody know where is this? 
Innovative intersections
Dangerous intersections 
Which type of junctions are common in your country, and which is your preferred type?
US interchanges 
EU interchanges 
Interchanges of the world
Naming and numbering systems for interchanges and exits
Stackabouts of the world, unite! 


*EXITS*

Unsigned exits
Exit signing
Exit density in your country 
Longest stretch of motorway without exits
Naming and numbering systems for interchanges and exits 


*SURFACE*

Dirt roads
Asphalt v/s Concrete 
Ice Roads


*LIGHTING*

Highway Lighting 
Lights at motorways
LED Lighting


*BARRIERS, CRASHBARRIERS*

Crashbarrier thread 
Highway Barriers - Cast-in-Place Vs. Pre-Cast 
Highway and Expresway: Soft Barriers Vs Hard Barriers 


*REST STOPS, REST AREAS, GAS STATIONS*

places to stay while on the road
Highway reststops worldwide + gas stations 
Filling Stations Around The World
Longest distance without gas stations in your country 
Distance between rest areas, petrol stations etc. on the main roads 


*TRUCKS RELATED*

Has truck drivers limit hours worked per day in your country ?
'NO TRUCKS IN LEFT LANE' law
Trucking in your country 

*ELECTRIC CARS*

Electric Car technology 
EV Infrastructure on Long Distance Roads


*CAMPING, CARAVANING*

European Camping/Caravanning


*CAR RENTALS, CAR SHARING*

Countries where you get rentalcar with driver only?
So what carsharing services are available in your city/country? 


*TRAFFIC VOLUMES*

Traffic volumes from the past in your country
AADT - annual average daily traffic
North America's (Worlds?) Busiest Highway
Busiest road on earth




*BELTWAYS, RINGROADS*

Worlds longest beltways / ringroads 
Your cities Inner Ring Road (Motorway standard, or not) 


*TRAFFIC FLOW MANAGEMENT, TELEMATICS*

4-Way stops or Roundabouts?
Does your city have ramp meters?
Contraflow traffic management
VMS & Dynamic signalisation on motorway
Traffic Circles in the U.S.
The roundabout thread
Electronic Travel Times signage 


*URBAN ROADS, MOTORWAYS AND RELATED ISSUES*

City with most oneway streets ? 
car-friendly cities? Or not?  
Urban Highways in your City 
Major cities with the fewest motorways/divided highways?  
Urban roads / motorways  
Big roads cut through were there wasn't one originally... 
How many motorways/freeways go more than 30km outside your city? 
Your city's urban expressways  
Street Layouts 
World ranking of the cities by lenght of highways/expressways 
Busiest Freeway/Expressway In Your City? 
Common street names in your region or country 
Funny Street Names 
CITY Iinterchanges/Flyovers/Bypasses 
Best US Interstate approaches to cities 
Street Layouts 



*TRAFFIC LIGHTS*

How many traffic lights are in your city? 
Which countries have the count-down stop lights and which don't. 
Yellow before green? 
The traffic light thread 
Traffic light "green waves" 


*MAINTENANCE*

How often do they repave the freeways/motorways/highways/roads in your country/state 
Traffic Control At Roadworks 
Salting Your Highways in the Winter? 


*HIGHWAY, MOTORWAY TOLLS*

Time for an unified European electronic vignette protocol? 
Electronic toll collection on cars
Toll roads / lanes
toll booths
Windscreen sticker across Europe
Road tolls and parking fees aroud the world


*ROADS ECONOMY, ROAD CALCULATIONS, STATISTICS*

Road capacity calculations 
Your Personal Fuel Economy 
Highway construction (cost) 
Motorways that connect neighbouring countries with the same numbers! 
Statistics 
What is cost of built 1 km motorway/expressway in your country? 
Car models per nation
Can a highway become profitable? 


*TRAFFIC WEBSITES, MAPS*

Traffic information sites 
Online traffic cameras 
European motorways' homepages 
SSC Highways & Autobahns Wiki 
Road Maps thread 
Name and map (Google Maps) the your favorite most scenic highway sector! 
U/C infrastructure on OpenStreetMap


*MODELS, DRAWINGS, VIDEOS, SOFTWARE*

Your Drawings 
Model Highways and Streets 
Science fiction / Roads & Projects 
Any highway simulation games out there?ETC. 
Show your own pipe dream motorway proposals... 
Most youtubed Motorway? 
[NFS] Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2010 Roads & Freeways
Cross-eyed 3D Roads! (Stereoscopy)
[Google] Streetview : Roads & Motorways
(SC4) Sim City 4 Highways & Autobahns 
Forget about new expressways and railroads - RUF is better! 


* INTERREGIONAL ISSUES *

Most Important Routes/Highways of Latin America 
Highway ideas for Wisconsin USA
Stau between Italy & Munich Airport on 23 March 2013
[TAR] Highways in Tibet
Russian and Ukraine winter road treatment. 
[F] Roads of Île-de-France
Irish Traffic Sign Manual 2014 Ideas
Europe: Six countries, 2100km of roads, 300+ photos
From Stevenage, UK to Mo-i-Rana via Holland
South African Roads.Roadtrip log
A motorway from Europe to the Middle East
Your European journeys on the road
A motorway from Berlin to Moscow
Daniel (figfoz)'s North of Ireland Road trips
Antarctica Freeway
California roads and freeways
Driving in Paris
Entering Paris: from the countryside to the heart of the megacity
Balkan Tour
Samoa switches to left-hand driving
Four lane roads in african towns
"Roads" vs. bridges - the philosophical perspective
Leaving Paris - The city that never ends
Black Sea ring road to be built
Amazing Engineering: China's Ya'an - Xichang Trans Mountain Expressway 
Motorbiking from Holland to the UK - Annoyances and Problems? 
Driving a car from Europe to China / SE Asia 
Driving by own car along China
Roads in Africa
Asian Highway Network
Strait of Gibraltar - Craziest design ever? 


*BIGGEST, HIGHEST, BEST, WORST and other rankings*

Highest motorways 
The worst roads to drive on in the world 
What is the most impressive motorway you've driven on? 
The longest motorway in your country 
The best country in Europe to drive on motorways 
Widest or Biggest - roads or interchanges 
Longest straight routes 
The Highest Point Each Countries Road and Motorway Network 
Extreme points of the world's roads (northernmost, southernmost, etc.) 
World Highways Rank 
Longest perfectly straight roads and motorways 


*QUERIES, CURIOSITIES, GAMES*

Biggest city in your country without motorway access 
List of Countries Without Motorways/Highways/Autobahns 
Traffic across language borders 
strange road 
Military Airports on Motorways 
Use of Interstate Highways by other than Motor Vehicle Traffic  
Questions not worth making a special thread 
Question about adequacy between traffic and infrastructures 
Motorways: Facts, Figures and Curiosities
Road-related shames and scandals in your country: roads and motorways never completed for ages
Where is this highway?
Guess the highway


*FUNNY STUFF*

Funny road pics 
Funny accidents and situations 
Highway Pranks 
Funny Street Names


----------

